# HOG trap trial and ERRORS!!!!



## bronco611 (Mar 10, 2013)

I built a corral style trap on our lease. First time I had the gate wired open to let them get use to it, and they pushed their way through the panels where I had zip tied them together( my 1st mistake). Then I wire the panels together and had 2 small ones about 60 lbs each in the trap but the door did not shut properly ( mistake #2). I fixed all of these problems and went to check it yesterday and no hogs, but the panel door which was shut using a trip wire was pushed completely around past the stop post and bent backwards. I checked the camera and 5 hrs after setting it I had 13 in the trap 4 big sows and a lot of 40 lb piggies with them. They stayed for 5 hrs till the sows decided it was time to go and they just showed me my little panel gate was a joke. I am now in the process of welding a drop gate out of steel and give it another shot, those suckers have a date with destiny and I will eventually win this war!!! Corral traps will work just need to make a rock solid gate they can not destroy.


----------



## centerc (Mar 10, 2013)

Pics


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 10, 2013)

Sounds to me like you just "Schooled" an entire sounder.........You may end up waiting for another sounder completely before a Hog goes into the same trap

I hope not though........and yea, Pics?


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry bout the no pic deal, I know if I ain't got pics it didn't happen!!! LOL Here are a few of the pics I didn't get any of the gate pushed open but I pulled my camera and corn until I get the drop gate built then when I reinstall camera I will get a better angle of the action.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 10, 2013)

Bfriendly, Naw these pigs are the same ones which keep coming back for more. They have been in there 2 times and got out so I think they actually think they are safe. Time will tell and I will get more pics after they come back.


----------



## centerc (Mar 10, 2013)

Cool good eatin when you get them


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 11, 2013)

bronco611 said:


> Bfriendly, Naw these pigs are the same ones which keep coming back for more. They have been in there 2 times and got out so I think they actually think they are safe. Time will tell and I will get more pics after they come back.



I hope so....man those are some great looking hogs! You could start your own lil farm with that group

That trap looks Awesome too! I want to see a Full picture though, if'n ya dont mind; pic showing the whole trap...........Looks really good Brother!


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 12, 2013)

Gonna go back up this weekend and try to install a different door and will get pics of the entire trap then. Pics to come later. 
Today I spent the early morning cutting up an old ladder stand and fabbing a rooter gate for my pen. Sorry didn't take any pics of just the rooter gate but my son and I went this afternoon and installed the gate onto my pen. We got back home at 7:30 just in time for supper and to update my thread. I have the gate door propped open with a stick and a trip wire to allow the hogs to enter before the door shuts and if more want in they can join the party. I think this will work a lot better than the other way I did the door which was no problem for the big ones to destroy. Now only time will tell. I loaded my timed feeder with dog food and poured more in the pen from the gate on in to lure the suckers back in to the pen. If all goes well after I turkey hunt I will be butchering some pork!!! Sorry about the dates on the pictures, I forgot to reset it when I put new batteries in the camera.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can not get pics to upload will try again tomorrow, Thanks.


----------



## CAL (Mar 17, 2013)

I have trapped a lot of hogs and have learned a lots about it as well.I use a trap made from a hog panel and a cow panel. Cut each one in half. The cow panel makes the top and the floor, it is 5 ft. wide and 8 ft. long. The hog panel makes the sides, they are 4 ft. tall and 8 ft. long. I use a 5 ft. long piece of hog panel for the rear section. The door is a drop door with the trigger in the rear of the trap. Fix the door where it cannot be opened once tripped. My trap is welded together every 6 inches as is the drop door. I soak corn in diesel fuel, this keeps the turkeys, deer, and coons from going in the trap. The deer and coon's will trip the trap coons get out, deer stay and wind up killing themselves. Turkeys just eat up the bait. Never had but one hog to get out of the trap, that was because the factory welded panels did not hold. Hog tore up the whole trap before it was free. My experience is hogs will not go in the trap unless there is a dirt floor to walk on too. The hogs learn quick about a trap and will eat the corn up right up to the door but not one grain one inch inside the trap.
Also the bigger the trap the more room a hog has to run and hit the sides. Our experience with pen built traps is they will not hold a large hog. Once the hog wants to leave, they do so! Neither will a trap without a floor hold a hog. I have staked them down, put t post in the ground and tired to the trap. Nothing will hold them but a trap with a floor has been our experience. I have 5 traps and 4 are set now around a last year peanut field.
I hope you have good luck with your set up. I am just posting my experience with hog trapping.


----------



## Shafted (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been trapping or a long time. It used to be a hobby now it's how I pay my bills. I have caught over 100 hogs since jan 1st this year. I just pulled a 320 lb boar out of a 4x4x8 ft trap with no floor last week. I have caught many hogs that size and up in corral traps. If you are having hogs escape you are making a mistake somewhere. When you trap with a 'floor in box trap' you will educate local sounders to what a trap looks like. Some people think that they can go drop some material off in the woods and be successful, and they may catch some pigs but they won't be near as successful as they could be if they spent the time it takes to set the right trap. It just depends on what you want to do, catch a couple pigs or eradicate a problem.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 20, 2013)

I finally got the pictures to upload look a few relies up and you can see what the trap with the rooter gate looks like.


----------



## CAL (Mar 29, 2013)

It looks good except hogs around here would take it apart when you go up to the trap. I would put lots more post in the ground to support the fence. Few folks really don't know how strong a hog is when they run against a fence. They bend up my traps that are only 5' X 8' running against them.Mine are all welded together too. Try what you have set up and I think you will see what I mean and good luck to ya.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have ropes tied to the tree in the center of the pin to the top of the t posts to keep them from being able to push it over if they are big enough to do it. Hopefully it will hold . If not then like to coyote on the roadrunner show I will have to go back to acme book of how not tooos and try again.


----------



## Shafted (Mar 30, 2013)

CAL said:


> It looks good except hogs around here would take it apart when you go up to the trap. I would put lots more post in the ground to support the fence. Few folks really don't know how strong a hog is when they run against a fence. They bend up my traps that are only 5' X 8' running against them.Mine are all welded together too. Try what you have set up and I think you will see what I mean and good luck to ya.



Good point I didn't even Notice that. I put T post every 3 ft on corrals. The ropes may help you where the Tpost are attached but after a pig or a couple big pigs are in there for a few hrs they are gonna know that there is slack in between them and when you walk up the spot with the most slack is going to be NAILED with 200lbs of muscle and teeth moving at 30+ mph and hitting right between the Tpost about 3 ft off the ground maybe higher. Think it'll bow out enough to be a prob? 
I've got videos of it happening to us it sucks. Save time and head ache and use 5+ Tpost with each 16 ft section of panel and good luck brother catch em all


----------



## CAL (Mar 30, 2013)

Shafted said:


> Good point I didn't even Notice that. I put T post every 3 ft on corrals. The ropes may help you where the Tpost are attached but after a pig or a couple big pigs are in there for a few hrs they are gonna know that there is slack in between them and when you walk up the spot with the most slack is going to be NAILED with 200lbs of muscle and teeth moving at 30+ mph and hitting right between the Tpost about 3 ft off the ground maybe higher. Think it'll bow out enough to be a prob?
> I've got videos of it happening to us it sucks. Save time and head ache and use 5+ Tpost with each 16 ft section of panel and good luck brother catch em all



Correct! Don't forget the hogs in the trap are going to try to get to you too. If so best have ya running shoes on too. Even the smallest pig will try to get to you. There is nothing docile about a hog.Stay in touch, I am real interested to know how you fair.


----------



## 1blademaker (Apr 11, 2013)

I have some photos / plans I downloaded for hog trap send me e-mail and will shoot them to you best traps are going to be welded I have seen hogs blow through 2x10 fence boards that keep wild Mustangs pined up ! If going through all the trouble to set up a trap again weld it .. Just my 2 cents worth
turkeycreekknives@gmail.com
Chuck


----------

